# Spark Plug Rotation?



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Never heard of that... Guess it would hurt anything though.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I have heard that it might even be a good thing as it will extend the life of the plugs since they will wear dowm more evenily. Speaking of rotating.....think its time to rotate my lug nuts. :rotate:


----------



## neirfin (Oct 18, 2012)

wouldn't one cylinder eroding gap faster than the rest indicate a problem with that cylinder?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

neirfin said:


> wouldn't one cylinder eroding gap faster than the rest indicate a problem with that cylinder?


Possibly, but it's been consistent since day one.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Since you are taking them out any way and cleaning them up like Nick suggests , checking the Gaps for specs . then they are rotated or mixed up .. as long as they are equally Gapped at time of reinstall . you should be good to go . unless ya forgot to check the coil packs leads to the spark plugs .. dom't forget that step !


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I don't think it would hurt, but it shouldn't be needed. If gaps are changing on one, but not the others, wouldn't that signify an issue? Also, I just checked mine after a long winter. They were all down to around 023 from the original 028 I put them at. Iridiums.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

KOBALT said:


> I don't think it would hurt, but it shouldn't be needed. If gaps are changing on one, but not the others, wouldn't that signify an issue? Also, I just checked mine after a long winter. They were all down to around 023 from the original 028 I put them at. Iridiums.


Never heard of plug gaps closing before, defies the law of physics surely?


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Yup, they were all small. My mind was blown.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Sounds to me that someone misread an 3 as 8 when they were set, it would be an easy mistake to make.


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Lol. Nope. I've done mine numerous times and am already on my 4th set of plugs. Going on my 5th. (Long story)


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

a 2014 ECO, and 5 sets of plugs?




KOBALT said:


> Lol. Nope. I've done mine numerous times and am already on my 4th set of plugs. Going on my 5th. (Long story)


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

IMHO, I cannot see a benefit to rotating them. Spark plugs are cheap enough you can replace them all if one goes bad. Plus, leaving them in the same cylinders might pronounce any issues that cylinder has (lean, rich, etc.) so you can catch it sooner (for whatever that may or may not be worth).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I usually put them back in the same cylinder. I'm not the only person who has reported the right hand cylinder wearing the plugs a little faster so I'm inclined to think this is a design quirk.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> I usually put them back in the same cylinder. I'm not the only person who has reported the right hand cylinder wearing the plugs a little faster so I'm inclined to think this is a design quirk.


I've noticed this as well on mine too, when I first did mine I set them at 0.28 and that one jumped to 0.35 while the others were around 0.32


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> I've noticed this as well on mine too, when I first did mine I set them at 0.28 and that one jumped to 0.35 while the others were around 0.32


That makes more sense than the gaps getting smaller, I would need to see them close up again to believe this could happen at all.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

KOBALT said:


> I've done mine numerous times and am already on my 4th set of plugs. Going on my 5th. (Long story)


Besides checking mine/anti-seize just after 3K, have almost 70K on my original plugs. Not gonna mess with them at all, probably will trade the car before I do. Yes I realizes GM lowered the maintenance schedule to 60K in 2013+, but GM can't expect me to do anything other than follow what's listed in the back of my 2012 manual, which says 100K maintenance. 

Now If I need a coil pack or decided to keep my cruze well beyond 100K, I might do the plugs.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Just checked and regapped my BRK8X coppers.

Cylinder 1: 0.032
Cylinder 2-4: 0.031

I rotated the plug from Cylinder 1 to 4 and moved the others to the right. Also regapped all to 0.030" At 70,000 miles I'll replace them. Currently just under 66,000 miles.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Any suggestion on when this rotation should occur?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Depends on how frequently you check your plugs. If they're all the same gap don't bother. If, like mine, the gaps were different then rotate. Like I said earlier the right hand cylinder is sees a consistently faster gap growth. With the copper plugs I have I try to check them shortly after every oil change. This also gives me a chance to check fluids and the air filter.


----------

